# Ping G10 stiff or regular shaft



## jjames (Sep 19, 2010)

Hi there,

 Recently went to look at and have a hit of the G10 draw version driver and was impressed by the performance, look and sound etc. However not sure whether to go with stiff or regular. I'm looking to keep the ball flight down and I have a very high swing speed for my handicap (112mph) on average.

Thanks in advance


----------



## thecraw (Sep 19, 2010)

With that swing speed I would always suggest stiff, possibly even x flex, never regular.


----------



## jjames (Sep 19, 2010)

Okay thanks will stick to stiff most likely.


----------



## Ethan (Sep 20, 2010)

You need to be fitted at that swing speed. The stock TFC shaft in the Ping is pretty soft so I reckon you would need an X flex shaft in it.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 20, 2010)

You need to be put in a cage with that swing speed.
		
Click to expand...

Corrected for you


----------



## steveyjd81 (Sep 20, 2010)

how do u know your swing speed, i have not got a clue  what mine is!


----------



## Ethan (Sep 20, 2010)

how do u know your swing speed, i have not got a clue  what mine is!
		
Click to expand...

The most reliable method is to get a pro to measure it on a launch monitor. That will also give some other data which is used to help decide loft of driver, face angle etc. You will get ball speed, so the driver head speed and the ball speed give you an idea how well you convert the speed into distance. Launch angle and spin are also important. Spin can be side spin or backspin. Some monitors will also measure swing path and face angle.


----------



## steveyjd81 (Sep 20, 2010)

i need to do this swing speed thing


----------



## jjames (Sep 20, 2010)

I used the american golf simulator net and on average my launch was around 14/15 degrees and swing speed 110 or so. Average shape slight fade. Don't get much roll with my drives. Just need to get it coming out lower.


----------



## Region3 (Sep 20, 2010)

14/15 degrees sounds good to me. Do you remember what the backspin figure was?


----------



## Ethan (Sep 20, 2010)

14/15 degrees sounds good to me. Do you remember what the backspin figure was?
		
Click to expand...

I think 14 or 15 degrees is possibly a shade high for 110mph swing speed, great for the average player though. Would need  very low spin flight to avoid ballooning.


----------



## jjames (Sep 20, 2010)

Not sure I'm guessing its pretty high because they were ballooning not much over 250 yards


----------



## Region3 (Sep 20, 2010)

I've just done a bit of searching for figures, and thought this was interesting.

It's an average of data recorded by Trackman LM from 2004-2008 on the Euro PGA Tour.

Not necessarily relevant to the OP, just interesting.

http://blog.swingmangolf.com/files/trackmanpgatourdriverandirondistances.pdf

Distances in yards is on page 2.

This one is individual stats just with the driver, from just one Tour event sometime in 2008.

http://blog.swingmangolf.com/files/europeanpgatourdrivingstats.pdf


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 21, 2010)

Queiros, 125mph. The guy is an animal. That's insane club head speed.


----------



## jjames (Sep 21, 2010)

Yeh I was going to say Quiros is an absolute beast! Daly looks like an old age pensioner next to him. O'Malley and Oldcorn seems to be pretty slow and not much carry - clearly must have other strengths.


----------

